# Cakewalk Sonar D.A.W. now free



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

As we heard last year Bandlab bought Cakewalk Sonar (and related D.A.W.s) after Gibson dropped it. Well now they've decided to let people download Sonar for free. Here's the link if you want to give Sonar a try:

BandLab: Music Starts Here

You do have to create a Bandlab account but it's easy enough to do. It's a little more involved than a D.A.W. like Reaper but it's not too hard to figure out.

EDIT: I almost forgot to mention the version available for download is the 64 bit version. I guess they're not bothering to offer the 32 bit version and of course it's Windows only. Sorry Mac users.

EDIT: Changed Bandcamp to Bandlab.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I wonder if they are planning to fix the bugs on the AAX version of CA2A, time to bump my support case.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

If it's Sonar Home Studio, it's worth a look. I paid $70 CAN for my copy last year to use on my laptop.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

it is bandcamp or bandlab? the bandlab website looks more like Soundcloud than bandcamp...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2018)

Which version are they giving away?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Neat! I've been using Sonar since Sonar 5, so I'm pretty dedicated to it. I've used Pro Tools on and off, but Sonar is where I'm most comfortable.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Free is the hook. There is a line and a sinker in there someplace...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

amagras said:


> I wonder if they are planning to fix the bugs on the AAX version of CA2A, time to bump my support case.


Hopefully they'll be responsive. It seems like they have good intentions.



Guitar101 said:


> If it's Sonar Home Studio, it's worth a look. I paid $70 CAN for my copy last year to use on my laptop.


Actually the version they're giving away is the top of the line, Sonar Platinum.



ezcomes said:


> it is bandcamp or bandlab? the bandlab website looks more like Soundcloud than bandcamp...


Sorry, I corrected that. It's Bandlab. 



Player99 said:


> Which version are they giving away?


Sonar Platinum.



hollowbody said:


> Neat! I've been using Sonar since Sonar 5, so I'm pretty dedicated to it. I've used Pro Tools on and off, but Sonar is where I'm most comfortable.


Yeah it's different than my main daw, Reaper, but it doesn't take long to start getting the hang of it.



ronmac said:


> Free is the hook. There is a line and a sinker in there someplace...


I guess we'll have to wait and see.  BTW the TH3 amp sims are very nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2018)

Kenmac said:


> Hopefully they'll be responsive. It seems like they have good intentions.
> 
> 
> Actually the version they're giving away is the top of the line, Sonar Platinum.
> ...


Does it have the integrated Melodyne?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Kenmac said:


> Actually the version they're giving away is the top of the line, Sonar Platinum.


I was using Platinum when my Desktop PC Crapped out. Sonar Home Studio was very similar minus a few things that I didn't use very much. I now have a new PC but I'll probably leave it as is. We'll see.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Does it have the integrated Melodyne?


Unfortunately that's one of the third party add ons that aren't included in this version. It would have been nice to have it included with it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Kenmac said:


> Actually the version they're giving away is the top of the line, Sonar Platinum.


Decided to download the free Cakewalk Sonar and yes, it is Sonar Platinum with all the features missing in my Sonar Home Studio. I'll use Sonar Home Studio on my older laptop and Sonar Platinum on my desktop PC. In the months that my old desktop was down, Cakewalk stopped updating it's products. I used an older version of Sonar Platinum with my Emu-1820 DAW but it required a card in my PC. The version available from BandLab is up to date and set up my UMC204HD perfectly. One of the features I missed with SHS was the ability to transpose audio files (mp3's). I used that feature to transpose songs recorded in Eb up to E. I already had a BandLab account as they were taking over Cakewalks previous customers so downloading Platinum was easy. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> One of the features I missed was the ability to transpose audio files (mp3's). I used that feature to transpose songs recorded in Eb up to E.


I use Audacity to do this. It uses less resources than Sonar and it's very quick and accurate. Just in case you need another option.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> Decided to download the free Cakewalk Sonar and yes, it is Sonar Platinum with all the features missing in my Sonar Home Studio. I'll use Sonar Home Studio on my older laptop and Sonar Platinum on my desktop PC. In the months that my old desktop was down, Cakewalk stopped updating it's products. I used an older version of Sonar Platinum with my Emu-1820 DAW but it required a card in my PC. The version available from BandLab is up to date and set up my UMC204HD perfectly. One of the features I missed with SHS was the ability to transpose audio files (mp3's). I used that feature to transpose songs recorded in Eb up to E. I already had a BandLab account as they were taking over Cakewalks previous customers so downloading Platinum was easy. Thanks for the tip.


You're welcome. It's too bad they couldn't have included the third party plugins but, and don't quote me on this, there's speculation online that they'll either make them available as a future download in the future or as a paid option. 



hollowbody said:


> I use Audacity to do this. It uses less resources than Sonar and it's very quick and accurate. Just in case you need another option.


Yes I use that as well. One of the best freebies there is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2018)

I already have Platinum, but I stopped updating it a few years ago. Is this Platinum newer? Are there versions?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm still new to Cakewalk in general but here's what a person who's more familiar with it says:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2018)

Kenmac said:


> As we heard last year Bandlab bought Cakewalk Sonar (and related D.A.W.s) after Gibson dropped it. Well now they've decided to let people download Sonar for free. Here's the link if you want to give Sonar a try:
> 
> BandLab: Music Starts Here
> 
> ...


So to install it I have to:
-set up an account (done)
-install Bandlab's program (done)

OK so now here is where I have a couple of questions.

When I install it is asking if I want additional content. I already have Platinum (first version Pro from a few years ago) installed. Do I want to install all the instruments, and if I do (I think I do) I don't want them on my C drive. (C is a 500 gig SSD). I have installed a drive just for sounds. Can I direct it to install there?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kenmac said:


> BTW the TH3 amp sims are very nice.


I was curious so I downloaded it and it was surprisingly intuitive and easy to use, it has a system similar to Waves NLS incorporated in every track and the cakewalk version of TH3 has a nice bunch of amps including Orange and Marshall. I was able to scratch a demo within minutes using the included drum, bass, keyboard and string machines before I had to read the manual.

Once you have installed cakewalk you can safely get rig of the Bandlab assistant.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Player99 said:


> So to install it I have to:
> -set up an account (done)
> -install Bandlab's program (done)
> 
> ...


Well I don't want to give you any bad advice. I'd say check out the Cakewalk forums and check to see what advice/instructions are there and maybe sign up if you can't find the answer:

Cakewalk Forums




amagras said:


> I was curious so I downloaded it and it was surprisingly intuitive and easy to use, it has a system similar to Waves NLS incorporated in every track and the cakewalk version of TH3 has a nice bunch of amps including Orange and Marshall. I was able to scratch a demo within minutes using the included drum, bass, keyboard and string machines before I had to read the manual.
> 
> Once you have installed cakewalk you can safely get rig of the Bandlab assistant.


Yeah there are some really nice amp/cabinet sims included. I also like the fact that those included instruments have a built in player so you can check out the patterns.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Finaly haf the chance to test it out. 
It is a bit confusing coming from Reaper I will need more time with it. 
I was interessed in the drum and I had fun with it.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Finaly haf the chance to test it out.
> It is a bit confusing coming from Reaper I will need more time with it.
> I was interessed in the drum and I had fun with it.


Yeah it has a different workflow than Reaper does but ever since I downloaded it I've been using it almost on a daily basis and I've gotten pretty used to it now. Also, check out the manual and if you have problems or issues there's always the Cakewalk forum.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been saying it for years. Cakewalk/Sonar's a rock. I've never had an an issue with the software. Most people, including me would never use all the features that are provided with Cakewalk. If you try it and are still not convinced, you're probably one of those people that think that OJ never killed his wife or that Donald Trump is as smart as he thinks he is.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Guitar101 said:


> I've been saying it for years. Cakewalk/Sonar's a rock. I've never had an an issue with the software. Most people, including me would never use all the features that are provided with Cakewalk. If you try it and are still not convinced, you're probably one of those people that think that OJ never killed his wife or that Donald Trump is as smart as he thinks he is.


You mean he's smarter right?


----------

